# Price of pickup load of split wood



## bushwackr (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi All 

I started about a week ago cutting up a disasterous shelter belt. The local power company come in and layed down about 10 big poplars, and 18 or so huge cotton woods in the neighbors front yard, well he is disabled so he cant really do it. My ole lady and I figured we would take it on, we are about half way through the mess. We figured we would burn the wood. It just so happens that a guy stopped in that seen us cutting and asked if we would sell some and how much a load. They are goin to sell it at the lake as fire wood. They want 2 pickup loads split. I have a 86 chevy, 8ft bed. Just to give you an idea on how much would be in a load. I told them I would get back to them today. 

I was thinking that I would get 150$ a load. 100 for the wood and 50 to get chain,bar oil, and some gas. Am I way out there is is that in the ball park.?? Never sold wood before so I am not sure:confused2: oh ya forgot they want delivered about 35 miles away.


----------



## tbone75 (Apr 12, 2011)

bushwackr said:


> Hi All
> 
> I started about a week ago cutting up a disasterous shelter belt. The local power company come in and layed down about 10 big poplars, and 18 or so huge cotton woods in the neighbors front yard, well he is disabled so he cant really do it. My ole lady and I figured we would take it on, we are about half way through the mess. We figured we would burn the wood. It just so happens that a guy stopped in that seen us cutting and asked if we would sell some and how much a load. They are goin to sell it at the lake as fire wood. They want 2 pickup loads split. I have a 86 chevy, 8ft bed. Just to give you an idea on how much would be in a load. I told them I would get back to them today.
> 
> I was thinking that I would get 150$ a load. 100 for the wood and 50 to get chain,bar oil, and some gas. Am I way out there is is that in the ball park.?? Never sold wood before so I am not sure:confused2: oh ya forgot they want delivered about 35 miles away.


 
In my area S.E. Oh its going for 75.00 a pickup load delivered.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 12, 2011)

are you going to stack it in or throw it in ?around here thrown in 8ft box is about 1/3 cord ,i usually charge 65 if cust picks up prob at least 75-80 for local delivery , obviously stacked in would be more $ because of xtra work and wood ,there arnt many pkup trucks that can safely handle a full cord of good hardwoods 3500lb for oaks/hickory/locust even if you did stack it hope this helps good luck jk


----------



## bushwackr (Apr 12, 2011)

I prob ask 100-125 delivered ,im just goin to throw it in, the pickup has air overloads, and 10ply tires I have took 1500 in it before, I can haul with it heaped. didnt seem like they were to worried about price. I have to get at least that it cost me 50 or more in fuel. 454's are thirsy.


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 12, 2011)

oh if you can get 150 a load good for you go for it lol


----------



## styles038 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm in a suburb of the Twin Cities and I would NOT be able to get $75 for a pickup load of Cottonwood or Poplar. Most people around here that want wood, know species and value. Those aren't worth the time to cut/split/clean-up/transport for a guy in "firewood sales" where I am.


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 12, 2011)

bushwackr said:


> Hi All
> 
> I started about a week ago cutting up a disasterous shelter belt. The local power company come in and layed down about 10 big poplars, and 18 or so huge cotton woods in the neighbors front yard, well he is disabled so he cant really do it. My ole lady and I figured we would take it on, we are about half way through the mess. We figured we would burn the wood. It just so happens that a guy stopped in that seen us cutting and asked if we would sell some and how much a load. They are goin to sell it at the lake as fire wood. They want 2 pickup loads split. I have a 86 chevy, 8ft bed. Just to give you an idea on how much would be in a load. I told them I would get back to them today.
> 
> I was thinking that I would get 150$ a load. 100 for the wood and 50 to get chain,bar oil, and some gas. Am I way out there is is that in the ball park.?? Never sold wood before so I am not sure:confused2: oh ya forgot they want delivered about 35 miles away.


 
man you must be buying some expensive chain, oil and gas :msp_scared:, to cut and split a cord of wood, youll need about a gallon of gas between the saw and splitter, and maybe a couple dollars worth of premix and bar lube, figuring a new chain into eaach load of wood is a bit excessive, as you can cut many many many cords of wood with one chain and a $2 hand file
you can get about 1/2 cord on there if you stack it all in nice, depending on how high you go. since its green wood (fresh cut) its not wortth near as much as seasoned wood. 
at $150 a truck load, you are charging the guy around $300 for a cord of fresh cut poplar.. which is extremely high, no matter where you live


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 12, 2011)

bushwackr said:


> ok how much can a person get in a pickup 1,2 cord


 
If you stack it in the truck and round the piles up, you should be able to get approx.. 1 full cord in an 8 ft. bed. $150.00 for that delivered 35 miles away is not unreasonable.


----------



## styles038 (Apr 12, 2011)

nevermind.....


----------



## JRepairsK70e (Apr 12, 2011)

my bad ,i didnt really pay attn to the species he is workin with ,you are right the poplars are bought worthless for firewood ,cottonwoods are one step up from poplars ,maybe okay for camping fire pits where they sell crappy wood for top dollar to campers that dont know any better


----------



## bushwackr (Apr 12, 2011)

banshee67 said:


> man you must be buying some expensive chain, oil and gas :msp_scared:, to cut and split a cord of wood, youll need about a gallon of gas between the saw and splitter, and maybe a couple dollars worth of premix and bar lube, figuring a new chain into eaach load of wood is a bit excessive, as you can cut many many many cords of wood with one chain and a $2 hand file
> you can get about 1/2 cord on there if you stack it all in nice, depending on how high you go. since its green wood (fresh cut) its not wortth near as much as seasoned wood.
> at $150 a truck load, you are charging the guy around $300 for a cord of fresh cut poplar.. which is extremely high, no matter where you live


 

Not saying I will use up a chain , bottle of oil, and lots of gas every time. Im just goin to pic up some extra stuff with the money. Its nice to get something for the wear and tear and some ching for the check book. If they find my numbers to high, I guess I keep the wood. My plan all along was to keep it, so its not a big deal if they dont.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 12, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> my bad ,i didnt really pay attn to the species he is workin with ,you are right the poplars are bought worthless for firewood ,cottonwoods are one step up from poplars ,maybe okay for camping fire pits where they sell crappy wood for top dollar to campers that dont know any better


 
Exactly. I assumed the guy had a captive market and was less concerned with the quality of the wood than he was the service of cutting, splitting in nice little pieces, then delivering and stacking it up for him. And Bushwhacker is right, 454's are thirsty! :msp_wink:


----------



## banshee67 (Apr 12, 2011)

JRepairsK70e said:


> there arnt many pkup trucks that can safely handle a full cord of good hardwoods 3500lb for oaks/hickory/locust even if you did stack it hope this helps good luck jk


 
a cord of green oak/hickory/locust is more like 4500-5000 lbs


----------



## styles038 (Apr 12, 2011)

If you can get what your asking, more power to you! All I was saying is, I couldnt in MN. Not even at 1/2 your price.


----------



## bushwackr (Apr 12, 2011)

I never had the intentions to screw anybody on the wood. When I found out what they are doin with it I figured why not put some money in my pocket. I have bought there bundles at the park we ran out on the last evening we were there last july 4 weekend , they are 7 dollars for a bundle you can put it in a five gallon pail. Its a screw job but who am I to say. I figured Im not goin to take a beating this time after expenses and time I prob make 75 a load.


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Apr 12, 2011)

The charts list green Cottonwood at 4600#/cord.

2200# seasoned.


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 12, 2011)

bushwackr said:


> I never had the intentions to screw anybody on the wood. When I found out what they are doin with it I figured why not put some money in my pocket. I have bought there bundles at the park we ran out on the last evening we were there last july 4 weekend , they are 7 dollars for a bundle you can put it in a five gallon pail. Its a screw job but who am I to say. I figured Im not goin to take a beating this time after expenses and time I prob make 75 a load.


 
Don't sweat it. Just get what the market will bear. If it's not worth your labor and gas? Keep it and burn it. I only sell a couple cords a year. Yes it's always seasoned inside and dry, but I won't part with it for less than $50 per rick. Otherwise I'd just as soon keep it. I assume the fellow knows what type of wood it is and is ok with it?


----------



## Marine5068 (Apr 12, 2011)

Poplar is very common here and no one uses it for much. They just cut the nuisance trees and leave them there to rot usually.
It would be ok for campfires I guess, but not worth the time for heat wood. It's very light and airy when dry (not dense).
It's not sold as firewood anywhere that I know of.
I'd charge him at least $80 and truck load, not split though.
Good Luck.


----------



## TMFARM 2009 (Apr 12, 2011)

bushwackr said:


> I never had the intentions to screw anybody on the wood. When I found out what they are doin with it I figured why not put some money in my pocket. I have bought there bundles at the park we ran out on the last evening we were there last july 4 weekend , they are 7 dollars for a bundle you can put it in a five gallon pail. Its a screw job but who am I to say. I figured Im not goin to take a beating this time after expenses and time I prob make 75 a load.


 
they probably get $5.00 a bundle at the camp ground,,, so figure out how many bundles they would be getting and figure a cost of $2.50 a bundle..
or charge by the piece...


----------

